# Hydraulic control lever drops



## mrvideosawyer (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello, I just bought a Kubota L245 DT I have noticed that the control lever drops to the lowest position - it can be controlled by tightening the down speed dial, is this normal? If I missed any information that is needed please advise me of what you need so I can fix (if need be). I was backing up with my mower and I did not realize that the lever had dropped and I backed up into a curb ad bent one of the wheels. With the down speed dial tightened it does not drop. Any ideas?
Thanks in advance
Jim Sawyer


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum from your neighbor to the East! My Kubota BX 2200 did that same thing until I tightened the lever a bit, but it still has a sort of spring pressure that keeps the lever from staying either in the "UP" or "DOWN" position unless you keep holding it until the implement has reached the top or bottom of its travel, then the lever seems to want to return to center. Not all familiar with your unit but you should be able to see some sort of tensioner at the levers pivot point and at the very least, be able to tighten it so there is more tension. It's not a good idea to torque that "RATE OF DROP" dial too much because it can ruin the valve. Also, is there a preset on your 3 point lever control...... a thumb nut or some sort of stop that can be adjusted so that when you drop the three point lever it comes to rest against that stop so that you don't have to look at the levers position for reference? Worst case scenario is that you could use that knob (if equipped) to keep the lever in the up position, then flex the lever to move the lever beyond it for the drop.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

You may have friction discs on your control lever shaft. Tighten the mounting nut and increase the friction hold on the control lever.


----------

